# Missing images in posts?



## Valvebounce (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Folks.
Is it just me or are others experiencing lots of empty boxes where there should be pictures in the posts? Even the avatars are missing, only getting pictures linked from Flickr. 
Browsing on iPad, was working ok earlier and I haven't done any updates recently. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2015)

I did not notice anything on my PC, but its such a huge site that it might be best to link to a missing one, since It might not be what I normally look at.


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello Graham,

I also have the same problem.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2015)

I'd suggest dropping a note to CR guy. He is traveling, but can notify the person who maintains the site.


----------



## pwp (Mar 21, 2015)

Also noticed the missing avatars.
My avatar was gone, so I just uploaded it again....

-pw


----------



## sanj (Mar 21, 2015)

I have noticed missing pictures for years in various posts.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
This is one of the pages, but it seems to be happening all over the show. How does one drop a note to CR Guy?
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19270.0
Hi pwp. 
Yep I could upload mine again, but I can't upload all the others! ;D the avatars really don't bother me, it is all the beautiful shots from you guys that I'm missing. :-\
Hi Sanj. 
Yes I have noticed the odd one here or there, often from new posters having the same problem I had first time I tried to add a picture! This seems to be en mass. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jd7 (Mar 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Hello Graham,
> 
> I also have the same problem.



Me too


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> This is one of the pages, but it seems to be happening all over the show. How does one drop a note to CR Guy?
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19270.0
> Hi pwp.
> ...



The image does indeed seem to have disappeared from CR. I wonder if it had to do with the new site. I usually hotlink to my smugmug site rather than upload to CR, so I avoided the issue.

CR Guy can be reached at [email protected]

His contact information is on the CR home page at the top.

I just sent him a note.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2015)

CR guy gave me the e-mail of the maintenance guy, so I notified him. For some reason, heCraig could not forward to him from his current location.


----------



## andarx (Mar 21, 2015)

Still not fixed at 1:20 PM EDT, all posts linked to flickr are OK, the rest "attachment not found"


----------



## HD-Sam (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

There was an issue with the mount to the attachment server. All should be up and running now. Thank you to the users who found the issue.


----------



## zim (Mar 21, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> CR guy gave me the e-mail of the maintenance guy, so I notified him. For some reason, heCraig could not forward to him from his current location.



Wot you sayin Scotland doesn't have the interweb! ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 21, 2015)

zim said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > CR guy gave me the e-mail of the maintenance guy, so I notified him. For some reason, heCraig could not forward to him from his current location.
> ...



He didn't say it couldn't be forwarded, he said _he_ couldn't do it. I hypothesize it may have more to do with good whisky than bad internet connectivity.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



It might be a firewall in his hotel, we exchanged e-mails just fine.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 21, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It might be a firewall in his hotel...



Hotel. Fire. Wall. I think that makes sense.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 21, 2015)

Neuro,
Hot dog, great bottle!
-r


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It might be a firewall in his hotel...
> ...



Yes, I'd like to visit once again, the Scotch has aged 20 more years since then.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 21, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Neuro,
> Hot dog, great bottle!
> -r



Actually, I prefer Sheep Dip.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Neuro. 
Loving the firewall. 
Thanks for contacting the admin, I had a look on the support page but couldn't see anything, looking in the wrong place! :

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## zim (Mar 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



hehehe slanj!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro,
> ...



Not the kind I've dipped my sheep in.


----------



## martti (Mar 22, 2015)

Cheers, NeuroA. Glenfiddich made me do the silliest things a long time ago. Been avoiding all whisky ever since.
Apart from that, seems that the avatars are back.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
I've tasted sheep dip, I got dipped when I followed a sheep in, helping on a farm as a kid and forgot to let go! It tastes horrible especially after the sheep have used it! ;D
Yes, the avatars are back, haven't tried the postings yet. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > lion rock said:
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 22, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> I've tasted sheep dip, I got dipped when I followed a sheep in, helping on a farm as a kid and forgot to let go! It tastes horrible especially after the sheep have used it! ;D
> Yes, the avatars are back, haven't tried the postings yet.
> 
> ...



I prefer the better-tasting variety.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It might be a firewall in his hotel...
> ...



Whisky in a brandy glass ? Hell has just frozen over.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 23, 2015)

Good catch Sporgon. 



Sporgon said:


> Whisky in a brandy glass ? Hell has just frozen over.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Apr 2, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Do people really care what their whisky is in? I really don't. Put it in a sippy cup for all I care.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Mitch. 
I presume the sippy cup is for the end of the evening to reduce spillages to a minimum! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Mitch.Conner said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Whisky in a brandy glass ? Hell has just frozen over.
> ...


----------

